# A Pilgrimage through Middle-earth



## James the Just (Aug 7, 2018)

After many years effort a map is now available for those who wish to make a pilgrimage through Middle-earth. The European Union Long Distance Paths, and some others, such as the London Outer Orbital Path, can be taken from a starting point near Oxford (Hobbiton) and past all the places the our heroes went during their adventures. Many of these trails are also horse (or pony) friendly.

https://imgur.com/KjXh3jX

It is based on this quote from Tolkien:

"If Hobbiton and Rivendell are taken (as intended) to be at about the latitude of Oxford, then Minas Tirith, 600 miles south, is at about the latitude of Florence. The Mouths of Anduin and the ancient city of Pelargir are at about the latitude of ancient Troy." (L294)


----------



## Ithilethiel (Aug 7, 2018)

So cool. Thanks James the Just. I'm trying to plan a trip for next year to Warwick, UK my father's birthplace and will definitely add this to my list of things to do!


----------



## James the Just (Aug 7, 2018)

I'm glad you like it. Here's some more detail.

Our adventure begins when Gandalf meets Bilbo on May 17, 4581 BC in the Julian Calendar. This is based upon a great deal of astronomical calculation and this quote from one of Tolkien's letters:

“I imagine the gap [since the fall of Barad-dûr, TA3019] to be about 6000 years: that is we are now at the end of the Fifth Age, if the Ages were of about the same length as 2nd Age and 3rd Age. But they have, I think, quickened; and I imagine we are actually at the end of the 6th Age, or in the 7th”

(The Letters of J.R.R. Tolkien, letter #211, 14th October 1958, Michaelmas term)

Here are some of the points of interest along the way. The chapter they are matched with, the date in both Modern and Shire Reckoning, the European Long Distance Path that must be taken, and the place in Middle-earth and its analog in present day Europe is given; this is followed by a link to a Wikipedia image.

Many of these places are quite interesting. For instance, the Goblin-cave is by Hameln; where the Pied Piper led the children astray. The Goblin-gate is by Alfeld (Open Field); this is the hometown of Snow White and the Seven Dwarves. There is a cave near Mount Gundabad, or Bungsberg, in the Grey Mountains that is home to 25,000 bats and Dol Guldur, or Mount Hesselberg, is considered to be haunted!

*The Hobbit*

*Part I: Mr. Baggins*

*I. An Unexpected Party*

April 20 (April 26 S.R.).

E2

Hobbiton/ Oxford.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pembroke_College,_Cambridge#/media/File:Pembroke_College_Cambridge.JPG

*II. Roast Mutton*

May 24 (May 30 S.R.).

E11

Bridge of Mitheithel (Hoarwell) (The Last Bridge)/ Deventer.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Deven...de_Wilhelminabrug_foto14_2013-08-01_12.58.jpg

*III. A Short Rest*

June 24 (1 Lithe S.R.).

Imladris (Rivendell)/ Osnabrück.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Osnabrück#/media/File:Osnabrück_Süden.JPG

*IV. Over Hill and Under Hill*

June 29 (July 2 S.R.).

Goblin-cave (Front porch)/ Schillat Cave, Hohe Egge, Wesergebirge.\

https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Schillat-Höhle#/media/File:Schillathoehle.jpg
*
V. Riddles in the Dark*

July 1 (July 5 S.R.).

Goblin-gate (Back door)/ Lippold Cave.

https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lippoldshöhle#/media/File:Wiki_lippoldshoehle1.jpg
*
VI. Out of the Frying-Pan into the Fire
*
July 1 (July 5 S.R.).

Eagle Eyrie/ Mount Brocken.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Brocken#/media/File:Brocken_Granit.JPG

*VII. Queer Lodgings
*
July 2 (July 6 S.R.).

Old Ford/ Oker Valley near Romkerhall.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Romkerhall#/media/File:OkerVerlobungsinsel.JPG
*
VIII. Flies and Spiders
*
July 7 (July 11 S.R.).

Rhosgobel, Old Forest Road/ Radegast.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Radegast#/media/File:Radegast-Anhalt.Friedenseiche.jpg
*
IX. Barrels Out of Bond
*
September 15 (September 21 S.R.).

Elvenking's Hall/ Gorzów.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gorzów_Wielkopolski#/media/File:Staw_w_Gorzowie.JPG
*
Part II: Return to Bag-End

X. A Warm Welcome
*
September 15 (September 21 S.R.).

Forest River/ Noteć River.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Noteć#/media/File:Santok_village2.jpg

*XI. On the Doorstep
*
September 16 (September 22 S.R.).

Long Lake/ Orstrowieckie Lake, Drawa National Park.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Drawa...ki_Park_Narodowy_-_jezioro_Ostrowieckie_1.jpg
*
XII. Inside Information*

October 14 (October 20 S.R.).

Drawno.

Esgaroth (Lake-town)/ Czarnków.

https://pl.wikipedia.org/wiki/Czarnków#/media/File:przystań_Jachtowa_MARINA.JPG
*
XIII. Not at Home
*
October 15 (October 21 S.R.).

Celduin (Running River)/ Gwda River.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gwda#/media/File:Gwda2.jpg
*
XIV. Fire and Water
*
October 15 (October 21 S.R.).

Dale/ Piła.

https://pl.wikipedia.org/wiki/Piła_(miasto)#/media/FileL_Piła_Bulwar.JPG
*
XV. The Gathering of the Clouds
*
October 16 (October 22 S.R.).

Erebor (The Lonely Mountain)/ Czarodziejska Górka, Wałcz.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wałcz#/media/File:Walcz_bunkier.jpg
*
XVI. A Thief in the Night*

November 10 (November 17 S.R.).

Iron Hills/ Mount Wiezyca, Baltic Uplands.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wieżyca_(mountain)#/media/File:Wiezyca_Jezioro_Ostrzyckie.jpg
*
XVII. The Clouds Burst
*
November 11 (November 18 S.R.).

E9
E6

Mount Gundabad, Ered Mithrin (Grey Mountains)/ Mount Bungsberg.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bungsberg#/media/File:Bungsberg_16.jpg
*
XVIII. The Return Journey*

December 25 (2 Yule S.R.).

Beorn/ Elm Hills.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Elm_(hills)#/media/File:Elm.jpg
*
XIX. The Last Stage*

April 25 (May 1 S.R.).

E3
E8

or

E11
E2

Dol Guldur (Hill of Sorcery)/ Hesselberg.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hesselberg#/media/File:Hesselberg_Früh.jpg


----------



## Ithilethiel (Aug 7, 2018)

Thank you again! Sounds like an amazing pilgrimage. I hope I'm able to do it. The trip I'm planning is a sort of Gap Year celebration before I begin my career/grad school.


----------



## James the Just (Aug 7, 2018)

Ithilethiel said:


> Thank you again! Sounds like an amazing pilgrimage. I hope I'm able to do it. The trip I'm planning is a sort of Gap Year celebration before I begin my career/grad school.



If you do you'll be the very first!


----------



## Ithilethiel (Aug 7, 2018)

I love being first! Lol


----------



## James the Just (Aug 7, 2018)

*The Fellowship of the Ring*

*Book I: The Ring Sets Out*

*1. A Long-Expected Party*

September 16 (September 22 S.R.).

E2

Hobbiton/ Oxford. 

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Merto...dia/File:UK-2014-Oxford-Merton_College_05.JPG

*2. The Shadow of the Past*

September 16 (September 22 S.R.).

Bywater/ Round Hill, Wittenham Clumps, Dorchester.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wittenham_Clumps#/media/File:Round_Hill,_Wittenham_Clumps.JPG

*3. Three is Company*

September 17 (September 23 S.R.).
September 18 (September 24 S.R.).
London Outer Orbital Path

Woodhall/ Uxbridge.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Uxbridge#/media/File:Uxbridge_Common_-_geograph.org.uk_-_1756609.jpg

*4. A Short Cut to Mushrooms*

September 19 (September 25 S.R.).

Stock/ Elstree.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Elstree#/media/File:Tykes_Water_bridge_-_geograph.org.uk_-_432495.jpg

*5. A Conspiracy Unmasked*

September 19 (September 25 S.R.).

Crickhollow/ Cockfosters.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cockfosters#/media/File:Trent_Country_Park_gate.JPG

*6. The Old Forest*

September 20 (September 26 S.R.).

Withywindle Valley, The Old Forest/ Wanstead Flats, Epping Forest.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wanst...anstead_Flats_-_geograph.org.uk_-_1447423.jpg

*7. In the House of Tom Bombadil*

September 21 (September 27 S.R.).

Bombadil/ Epping, Epping Forest.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Eppin...pping_Forest_Centenary_Walk_2_-_Sept_2008.jpg

*8. Fog on the Barrow-Downs*

September 22 (September 28 S.R.).

Tyrn Gorthad or Barrow-Downs/ Sutton Hoo, Woodbridge.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sutton_Hoo#/media/File:Sutton_Hoo_burial_ground_4.jpg

*9. At the Sign of the Prancing Pony*

September 23 (September 29 S.R.).

Great East Road/ Harwich.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Harwich#/media/File:Harwich_England.jpg

*10. Strider*

September 24 (September 30 S.R.).

E9

Bree/ Hoek van Holland.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hook_of_Holland#/media/File:Hoek_van_holland_stena_line.jpg

*11. A Knife in the Dark*

September 30 (October 6 S.R.).

E11

Amon Sul (Weathertop)/ Signaal Imbosch.

https://nl.wikipedia.org/wiki/Signaal_Imbosch#/media/File:Teerose_II.jpg

*12. Flight to the Ford*

October 7 (October 13 S.R.).

Ford of Bruinen (Loudwater)/ Rheine.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rheine#/media/File:Rheine-Emswehr.jpg

*Book II: The Ring Goes South*

*1. Many Meetings*

October 18 (October 24 S.R.).

E11

Imladris (Rivendell)/ Osnabrück.
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Botan...-_Botanischer_Garten_-_Schwäbische_Alb_01.jpg

*2. The Council of Elrond*

October 19 (October 25 S.R.).

Imladris (Rivendell)/ Kalkriese Hill, Teutoburg Forest.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kalkriese#/media/File:Kalkriese_Turmblick.JPG

*3. The Ring Goes South*

January 5 (January 11 S.R.).

E1

Barazinbar or Caradhras (Mount Redhorn)/ Kalte Herberge (Cold Hostel).

https://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipe...g_schonach_belchen_kalte_herberge_thurner.JPG

*4. A Journey in the Dark*

January 7 (January 13 S.R.).

Seven Swabians of Moselle near Trier.

Khazad-dûm or the Mines of Moria (The Black Chasm), East Gate/ Steinkaulenberg Gemstone Mine, Idar-Oberstein.

https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Edels...le:Steinkaúlenberg_Idar-Oberstein_Stollen.jpg






*5. The Bridge of Khazad-dum*

January 9 (January 15 S.R.).

Durin's Tower on Zirakzigil or Celebdil (Silvertine)/ Donnersberg.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Donnersberg#/media/File:Donnersberg_von_Steinbach.jpg

*6. Lothlorien*

January 11 (January 17 S.R.).

Cerin Amroth (Mound of Amroth)/ Melibokus.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Melibokus#/media/File:Melibokus_1.JPG

*7. The Mirror of Galadriel*

February 8 (February 15 S.R.).

A. Caras Galadon (Tree-city of the Galadhrim)/ Pforzheim an der Enz.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pforzheim#/media/File:Panorama_Nagold,_Stadtkirche_und_Enz_(1).jpg

*8. Farewell to Lorien*

February 9 (February 16 S.R.).

Celebrant (Silver Lode)/ Enz.

https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Enz#/...SG-Nr_2-096_Enztal_Niefern-Mühlackerl_022.jpg

*9. The Great River*

February 18 (February 25 S.R.).

E5

Anduin (The Long River)/ Adige River. 

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Adige#/media/File:AdigeinVallagarina.jpg

*10. The Breaking of the Fellowship*

February 19 (February 26 S.R.).

Nen Hithoel (Misty Lake)/ Lake Garda.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lake_Garda#/media/File:Benacus_creino.jpg

*The Two Towers*

*Book III: The Treason of Isengard*

*1. The Departure of Boromir*

February 19 (February 26 S.R.).

E7

The Falls of Rauros/ Varone Falls.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cascate_del_Varone#/media/File:GrottaCascataVarone.jpg

*2. The Riders of Rohan*

February 20 (February 27 S.R.).

E10

Emnet/ Como.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Como#...pe_and_lakefront_from_Monumento_ai_Caduti.jpg

*3. The Uruk-Hai*

February 21 (February 28 S.R.).

E1

Wold/ Konstanz.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Konstanz#/media/File:Rheintorturm_in_Konstanz.jpg

*4. Treebeard*

February 22 (February 29 S.R.).

Treebeard's Hill/ Mount Feldberg.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Feldberg_(Black_Forest)#/media/File:Feldberg_fg1.jpg

*5. The White Rider*

February 23 (February 30 S.R.).

E5

A. Derndingle (The Hidden Hollow)/ Delémont.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Delémont#/media/File:Birse_sorne.jpg

*6. The King of the Golden Hall*

February 25 (March 2 S.R.).

E4
E2

Edoras (The Courts)/ Chamonix Valley.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Chamonix#/media/File:Chamonix_valley_from_la_Flégère,2010_07.JPG






*7. Helm's Deep*

February 26 (March 3 S.R.).

Helm's Deep/ Fort de Dailly, Fortress de Saint-Maurice.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fort_de_Dailly#/media/File:Chablais_valaisan_valley.jpg

*8. The Road to Isengard*

February 27 (March 4 S.R.).

Aglarond (Glittering Caves)/ Grotte aux Fées.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Grotte_aux_Fées_(Switzerland)#/media/File:Grotte_aux_Fées.jpg

*9. Flotsam and Jetsam*

February 28 (March 5 S.R.).

Isengard (Iron Fortress)/ Besançon.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Besançon#/media/File:Besancon_boucle_Doubs.jpg

*10. The Voice of Saruman*

February 28 (March 5 S.R.).

Orthanc (Forked Height)/ Citadel of Besançon.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Citadel_of_Besançon#/media/File:Citadelle_Besançon.jpg

*11. The Palantir*

February 28 (March 5 S.R.).

Dol Baran (Golden-brown Hill)/ Fort de Joux.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fort_de_Joux#/media/File:Fort_de_Joux_02.jpg

*Book IV: The Ring Goes East*

*1. The Taming of Smeagol*

February 22 (February 29 S.R.).

E7

Emyn Muil (Veiled Hills)/ Col Nudo.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Col_Nudo#/media/File:Col_Nudo.jpg

*2. The Passage of the Marshes*

February 24 (March 1 S.R.).

The Dead Marshes/ Gemona del Friuli.

https://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/...Tagliamento_Gemona_del_Friuli_01112007_02.jpg

*3. The Black Gate is Closed*

February 28 (March 5 S.R.).

E6

Morannon (The Black Gate) at Cirith Gorgor (Cleft of Terror)/ Koper.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Praetorian_Palace#/media/File:Capodistria,_palazzo_pretorio,_01.jpg

*4. Of Herbs and Stewed Rabbit*

March 1 (March 6 S.R.).

Nindalf (Wetwang)/ Venetian Lagoon.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Venetian_Lagoon#/media/File:TorcelloLagune.jpg

*5. The Window on the West*

March 2 (March 7 S.R.).

Cair Andros (Ship of the Long Foam)/ Ravenna.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ravenna#/media/File:Mausoleum_of_Theoderic.JPG

*6. The Forbidden Pool*

March 3 (March 8 S.R.).

The Forbidden Pool/ Cervia.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cervia#/media/File:DLO_goes_to_adriatic.jpg

*7. Journey to the Cross-Roads*

March 4 (March 9 S.R.).

Osgiliath (Fortress of the Stars)/ Rimini.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rimini#/media/File:Tiberius-Brücke.JPG

*8. The Stairs of Cirith Ungol*

March 5 (March 10 S.R.).

Minas Morgul (Tower of Sorcery)/ Fortress of Guaita, San Marino.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Guaita#/media/File:Sanmarino5.jpg

*9. Shelob's Lair*

March 7 (March 12 S.R.).

Torech Ungol (Shelob's Lair)/ Cava dei Balestrieri, Mount Titano, San Marino.

https://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/b/b3/Cava_dei_Balestrieri_din_San_Marino1.jpg

*10. The Choices of Master Samwise*

March 8 (March 13 S.R.).

Cirith Ungol (Spider's Cleft)/ Fortress of Cesta (de la Fratta), San Marino.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/De_La_Fratta#/media/File:San_Marino_La_Cesta_o_Fratta.jpg

*The Return of the King*

*Book V: The War of the Ring*

*1. Minas Tirith*

March 1 (March 6 S.R.).

E1

Minas Tirith (Tower of the Sun)/ Bagno di Romagna.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bagno_di_Romagna#/media/File:Bagno_di_Romagna-Medicis.jpg

*2. The Passing of the Grey Company*

March 3 (March 8 S.R.).

E2

Dwimoberg (The Haunted Mountain)/ Gran Paradiso.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gran_Paradiso#/media/File:Gran_Paradiso.jpg

*3. The Muster of Rohan*

March 5 (March 10 S.R.).

Starkhorn/ Grande Casse.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Grande_Casse#/media/File:La_grande_casse_massif_vanoise.JPG

*4. The Siege of Gondor*

March 7 (March 12 S.R.).

Dol Amroth (Hill of Amroth)/ Nice.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Nice#/media/File:Colline_du_chateau_waterfall.jpg

*5. The Ride of the Rohirrim*

March 8 (March 13 S.R.).

E12
E1

Stonewain Valley/ Passo della Futa (Futa Pass).

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Futa_Pass#/media/File:Flaminia_militare.JPG

*6. The Battle of the Pelennor Fields*

March 9 (March 14 S.R.).

Pelennor Fields (Fenced Land)/ Casentino National Park.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Casentino#/media/File:Casentino-Nationalpark.jpg

*7. The Pyre of Denethor*

March 10 (March 15 S.R.).

Mount Mindolluin (Towering Blue-head)/ Mount Falterona.

https://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/...ona#/media/File:Monte-Falterona-treeline1.jpg

*8. The Houses of Healing*

March 11 (March 16 S.R.).

Lossarnach/ Assisi.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Assisi#/media/File:Assisi-skyline.jpg

*9. The Last Debate*

March 11 (March 16 S.R.).

Anduin (The Long River)/ River Po.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Po_(river)#/media/File:Ippovie_Delta_Po.JPG

*10. The Black Gate Opens*

March 19 (March 24 S.R.).

Morannon (The Black Gate)/ Koper.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Praetorian_Palace#/media/File:Slovenia_1013_(16915328410).jpg

*Book VI: The End of the Third Age*

*1. The Tower of Cirith Ungol*

March 10 (March 15 S.R.).

Cirith Ungol (Spider's Cleft)/ Fortress of Montale, San Marino.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Montale_(San_Marino)#/media/File:Montale.JPG

*2. The Land of Shadow*

March 14 (March 19 S.R.).

E12

Plateau of Gorgorath (Plateau of Terror)/ Ćićarija, Istria.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ćićarija#/media/File:Cicarija_Istria.JPG

*3. Mount Doom*

March 20 (March 25 S.R.).

Orodruin (Mountain of Blazing Fire)/ Lake Vrana, Cres Island.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cres#/media/File:Vransko_jez._na_otoku_Cresu.jpg

*4. The Field of Cormallen*

March 20 (March 25 S.R.).

Barad-dur (The Dark Tower)/ Nehaj Fortess, Senj.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Nehaj_Fortress#/media/File:Nehaj_Senj_Croatia_01.jpg

*5. The Steward and the King*

June 25 (Mid-year's Day S.R.).

E1

Emyn Arnen (Hill by the River)/ Monte Fumaiolo.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mount_Fumaiolo#/media/File:Source_of_Tiber_2.JPG

*6. Many Partings*

August 31 (September 6 S.R.).

E12
E2
E3
E1
E11

Dunland/ Le Champ du Feu (Field of Fire).

https://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Champ_du_Feu#/media/File:Champ_du_feu.jpg

*7. Homeward Bound*

October 24 (October 30 S.R.).

E2

Bree/ Monster.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Monster,_South_Holland#/media/File:Monster_molen.jpg

*8. The Scouring of the Shire*

October 27 (November 3 S.R.).

Bywater/ Castle Hill, Wittenham Clumps, Dorchester.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Poem_Tree#/media/File:The_Poem_Tree,_Wittenham_Clumps.JPG

*9. The Grey Havens*

September 23, 1963 (September 29, 19 S.R.).

The Grey Havens/ Valley of Rocks, Exmoor.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Valle...e:Valley_of_the_Rocks_from_Hollerday_Hill.jpg


----------



## Desert Loon (Sep 21, 2018)

Well, it looks like I might have a new structure to organize my Grand Tour if I ever get the chance.


----------



## James the Just (Sep 22, 2018)

Desert Loon said:


> Well, it looks like I might have a new structure to organize my Grand Tour if I ever get the chance.


What were you planning for your Grand Tour?
There are options here, such as riding on horseback or only going part of the way. The Silmarillion is also available for those who wish to explore Aman (North America) and Beleriand (mostly Ireland).


----------



## Desert Loon (Sep 22, 2018)

Oh, I've had vague wishes to travel around Europe, particularly central, and see the castles in places like the Rhineland, the Czech Republic and Slovakia. I should look into the Aman map.


----------



## James the Just (Sep 24, 2018)

I'm writing up the Aman map as we speak. Here's an interesting clue: Tower of Avallónë (Nearest to Valinor)/ Cabot Tower, Saint John's, Avalon Peninsula.

Look at the second map down's inset.

https://www.tolkienforums.com/secondagemaps.htm


----------



## James the Just (Sep 29, 2018)

*Quenta Silmarillion*

*The History of the Silmarils*

*1. Of the Beginning of Days*

E8

Arda/ Ered Luin (Blue Mountains)/ Ward Hill, Orkney Islands.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ward_Hill,_Hoy#/media/File:Orkney_Ward_Hill.jpg

*2. Of Aule and Yavanna*

Middle-earth/ Ered Engrin (Iron Mountains)/ Ronas Hill, Shetland Islands.
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ronas_Hill#/media/File:Ronashillcairn.jpg

*3. Of the Coming of the Elves and the Captivity of Melkor*

Utumno (Hell)/ Slættaratindur, Faroe Islands.
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Slættaratindur#/media/File:Slættaratindur,_Faroe_Islands.JPG

*4. Of Thingol and Melion*

Helcaraxë (The Grinding Ice)/ Gígjökull, Eyjafjallajökull, Iceland.

https://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/Eyjafjallajökull#/media/File:Eyjafjallajökull.jpeg

*5. Of Eldamar and the Princes of the Eldalie*

Tower of Avallónë (Nearest to Valinor)/ Cabot Tower, Saint John's, Avalon Peninsula.
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Signa...._John's,_Newfoundland,_South_facing_side.jpg

*6. Of Feanor and the Unchaining of Melkor*

Formenos (Northern Fortress)/Fort Péninsule, Forillon National Park.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Foril...nsula,_Forillon_National_Park,_Quebec_(4).JPG

*7. Of the Silmarils and the Unrest of the Noldor*
Alqualondë (Haven of the Swans)/ Mount Jacques-Cartier, Gaspésie National Park.
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gaspésie_National_Park#/media/File:Mont_Jacques-Cartier.JPG

*8. Of the Darkening of Valinor*

Taniquetil (High White Peak) or Oiolossë (Ever-snow-white)/ Mount Washington, White Mountains, New Hampshire, United States.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mount...ia/File:Mt._Washington_from_Bretton_Woods.JPG

Hyarmentir (South Watch)/ Mount Mitchell, Black Mountains.
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mount_Mitchell#/media/File:Mount-mitchell-south-nc1.jpg

*9. Of the Flight of the Noldor*

Tirion (Great Watch-tower) of Túna (Green Hill)/ Mount Mansfield, Green Mountains.
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mount_Mansfield#/media/File:Mount_mansfield_20040926.jpg

*10. Of the Sindar*

Valmar (City of the Guarded Realm), Valinor (The Guarded Realm)/ Mount Sugarloaf.
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sugar...loaf_Mt_seen_from_AT_above_Crocker_Cirque.jpg

*11. Of the Sun and Moon and the Hiding of Valinor*

Calacirya (Cleft of Light)/ Vinland/ Straumfjord/ Minas Basin, Bay of Fundy, Nova Scotia.
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Straumfjörð#/media/File:BayofFundy.JPG

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Straumfjörð#/media/File:Viking_landing.jpg

*12. Of Men*

Enchanted Isles/ Grand Manan Island.
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Grand_Manan#/media/File:MananKatahdin6.04_092.2.jpg

*13. Of the Return of the Noldor*

E2

Lake Helevorn (Lake of Black Glass)/ Lough Neagh, Northern Ireland.
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lough_Neagh#/media/File:Lough_Neagh_-_geograph.org.uk_-_126920.jpg

*14. Of Beleriand and Its Realms*

Mount Rerir (?)/ Mount Slemish, Northern Ireland.
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Slemish#/media/File:Slemish_(6)_-_geograph.org.uk_-_624718.jpg

*15. Of the Noldor in Beleriand*

Maedhros/ Tievebulliagh.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tievebulliagh#/media/File:Tievebulliagh(AnneBurgess)May2007.jpg

Maglor's Gap/ Lough Foyle, Northern Ireland.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lough...gh_Foyle_View_-_geograph.org.uk_-_1298267.jpg

March of Maedhros/ Mount Earagail, Seven Sisters, Ireland.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mount_Errigal#/media/File:Earagail.jpg

Himring (Ever-cold)/ Arranmore Island, Ireland.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Arran...re,_looking_NW_-_geograph.org.uk_-_243259.jpg
*16. Of Maeglin*

Nan Elmoth (Valley of the Dusk Star)/ Mount Nephin, Ireland.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Nephin#/media/File:Lough_conn.jpg

Himlad (Cool Plain)/ Croaghaun, Ireland.
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Croaghaun#/media/File:Croaghaun_cliff.jpg

*17. Of the Coming of Men into the West*

Estolad (The Encampment)/ Mount Mweelrea, Ireland.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mweel..._depuis_Rosroe_-_Killary_harbour-Mweelrea.JPG

Region/ Diamond Hill, Connemara National Park.
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Conne...ile:Diamond_Hill,_Connemara_National_Park.jpg
*18. Of the Ruin of Beleriand and the Fall of Fingolfin*

Mount Andram (The Long Wall)/ Mount Brandon, Ireland.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mount_Brandon#/media/File:Mount_Brandon.jpg

Mount Ramdal (Wall's End)/ Mount Carrantuohill, Ireland.
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Carrauntoohil#/media/File:Carrauntoohil_2016.JPG

*19. Of Beren and Luthien*

Mount Amon Ereb (The Lonely Hill)/ Mount Galtymore, Ireland.
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Galtymore#/media/File:Galtymore_summit_trig_point.jpg

*20. Of the Fifth Battle: Nirnaeth Arnoediad*
River Gelion/ River Barrow at Muine Bheag (Bagenalstown).
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/River_Barrow#/media/File:BarrowBagnel.jpg

Sarn Arthrad (Ford of Stones)/ Brownshill Dolmen.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Brownshill_Dolmen#/media/File:IMG_BrownshillDolmen.jpg

Tol Galen (The Green Isle)/ Scilly Island.
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Isles_of_Scilly#/media/File:St_Martins_Daymark.jpg

*21. Of Turin Turambar*

Tumunzahar or Nogrod (Hollowbold or Hollow Dwelling)/ Mount Lugnaquilla.
Firebeards.
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lugnaquilla#/media/File:Wicklow_Way_Lugnaquilla.jpg

*22. Of the Ruin of Doriath*

Mount Dolmed (Wet Head)/ Mount Kippure, Ireland.
Gabilgathol or Belegost (Mickleburg or Great Fortress)/ Mount Kippure, Ireland.
Broadbeams.
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kippure#/media/File:KippurePoor5179w.jpg

*23. Of Tuor and the Fall of Gondolin*

Belegaer (The Great Sea)/ Kingston-upon-Hull, Atlantic Ocean.
https://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/.../File:Ireland-AtlanticOceanwithAranIsland.jpg

*24. Of the Voyage of Earendil and the War of Wrath*

Thangorodrim (Mountains of Tyranny)/ Islet of Rockall.
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rockall#/media/File:LE_Roisin_at_Rockall.jpg


----------



## Gilgaearel (Nov 10, 2018)

So Minas Tirith is in Tuscany? ha ha ha haaaaaaaaaaa ha ha haaaaaaa


----------



## James the Just (Nov 16, 2018)

From one of Tolkien's letters:

If Hobbiton and Rivendell are taken (as intended) to be at about the latitude of Oxford, then MInas Tirith, 600 miles south, is at about the latitude of Florence.


----------



## Rebecca Fike (Dec 26, 2018)

I think this is the correct way of getting it, well I also have a plan to have a visit over there.


----------



## James the Just (Dec 31, 2018)

This is how I arrived at the locations.






https://jamesmartinstrom.imgur.com/all/


----------

